# What is the goofiest, or silliest, or perhaps stupidest sci fi movie or movies you've ever enjoyed?



## ErikB (Oct 5, 2016)

For me it was a rather funny film from the early eighties called; "Battle Beyond the Stars." Silly but still fun to watch.

Stupid, predictable, and corny, but still entertaining for what it was. How about you? Have you enjoyed a sci fi movie in spite of it being ridiculous or cheesy?


----------



## tinkerdan (Oct 5, 2016)

Cherry 2000 with Melanie Griffith was an entertaining brainless offering.
And there is one in the fantasy genre - A Gnome Named Gnorm with Claudia Christian and Anthony Michael Hall.
Those just popped into my head first(I know there are more).


----------



## Danny McG (Oct 5, 2016)

The Night of the Lepus - giant mutant carnivorous rabbits attacking the drive in movie theatre and plucky teens in their hot rods defending . What more can I say ?


----------



## tinkerdan (Oct 6, 2016)

Okay: When I was running a video shop in California back in the mid to late Eighties I came across this piece of quirky cheese.

The Jet Benny Show - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I think it could easily take the award here.


----------



## Vladd67 (Oct 6, 2016)

dannymcg said:


> The Night of the Lepus - giant mutant carnivorous rabbits attacking the drive in movie theatre and plucky teens in their hot rods defending . What more can I say ?


Loved that film, I particularly loved the bit where the hero tells the crowd at the drive in that there was a herd of giant killer rabbits heading their way, and they just believe him.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 7, 2016)

ErikB said:


> For me it was a rather funny film from the early eighties called; "Battle Beyond the Stars." Silly but still fun to watch.
> 
> Stupid, predictable, and corny, but still entertaining for what it was. How about you? Have you enjoyed a sci fi movie in spite of it being ridiculous or cheesy?



It's basically  The Seven Samurai's in outer space . It's a fun film. 


*Message from Space*  which is the japanese answer to Star Wars.  This  film is so bad that it's great entertainment . It has such immortal and unforgettable lines of dialogue  "  Im a human being from planet Earth  "    and  "They don't call me kamikaze for nothing"


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 7, 2016)

dannymcg said:


> The Night of the Lepus - giant mutant carnivorous rabbits attacking the drive in movie theatre and plucky teens in their hot rods defending . What more can I say ?



One of the greatest unintentional comedies of all time.


----------



## Frost Giant (Oct 7, 2016)

Spaceballs!


----------



## Steve S (Oct 7, 2016)

Krull - it has not stood the test of time well (and possibly wasn't that great on release) but I still like it!


----------



## Ensign Shah (Oct 7, 2016)

Mars Attacks is hands down the silliest, goofiest and stupidest sci fi film. Yet, I enjoyed seeing Sarah Jessica Parker's head mounted on a small dog...


----------



## WaylanderToo (Oct 7, 2016)

Hawk the Slayer?


----------



## J Riff (Oct 7, 2016)

_ Robot Monster_ and 50 more from that era... and errr, oh, uhh... _Troll2_. Don't watch it unless you are already conditioned to very bad films.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 7, 2016)

WaylanderToo said:


> Hawk the Slayer?



One the greatest bargain basement, fantasy films of all time. It was badly acted, overacted, badly written ,had some incredible goofy characters ,scenes and dialogue ,  and some not so special effects.  But the sword with the hand shaped  pommel was really cool looking . 

It is a silly film , but has great entertainment value.


----------



## Starbeast (Oct 8, 2016)

*Gamera: Super Monster* (1980)

I love this weird movie, because it is the most bizarre film of the GAMERA (flying giant turtle) monster movie series. This has to be seen, to be believed. Made for children (but I like it too), this outrageous movie borrows from lots of other films, Like STAR WARS and SUPERMAN.

I haven't seen this in a while, sooooo- it's time to watch it again!!!


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 8, 2016)

Just when I thought Id seen everything.


----------



## Starbeast (Oct 8, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> Just when I thought Id seen everything.



Quite a few years back, I found this movie on a Elvira double feature DVD. I'm so glad I took a chance. And like I mentioned, after I remembered it, I want to see it again.


----------



## Dave (Oct 8, 2016)

Good entries so far. My choice would be _Santa Claus Conquers the Martians _from 1964.


----------



## Droflet (Oct 8, 2016)

Well come now peps. Are we forgetting the fiendishly horrible Plan 9 From Outer Space?


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 8, 2016)

Dave said:


> Good entries so far. My choice would be _Santa Claus Conquers the Martians _from 1964.



Pia Zadora made her acting debut in this classic  cinema schlockfest


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 9, 2016)

tinkerdan said:


> Cherry 2000 with Melanie Griffith was an entertaining brainless offering.
> And there is one in the fantasy genre - A Gnome Named Gnorm with Claudia Christian and Anthony Michael Hall.
> Those just popped into my head first(I know there are more).



I don't think this film ever got to the cinema.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Oct 9, 2016)

WaylanderToo said:


> Hawk the Slayer?



---


Bilbo Bagshot: I was like you once. Blond hair. Scraggly little beard. Childlike ears. Full of beans and spunk. I let my principles get in the way sometimes. I punched a bloke in the face once for saying "Hawk the Slayer" was rubbish.

Tim Bisley: Good for you.

Bilbo Bagshot: Yeah, thanks. But that's not the point, Tim. The point is I was defending the fantasy genre with terminal intensity, when what I should have said is "Dad, you're right, but let's give Krull a try and we'll discuss it later."

---


Venusian Broon: The genius that was _Spaced _<sigh>


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Oct 9, 2016)

As Hawk the Slayer and Krull have both been mentioned I feel obliged to bring up the elephant in the room, the final piece of the triumvirate...
Willow

Bits of it were silly, but damn, I really enjoyed that film (and Hawk and Krull, too)


----------



## J Riff (Oct 10, 2016)

Oh Gamera, yeahyeah - don't miss the _Super Inframan_ either.


----------



## Steven Sorrels (Oct 11, 2016)

Ensign Shah said:


> Mars Attacks is hands down the silliest, goofiest and stupidest sci fi film. Yet, I enjoyed seeing Sarah Jessica Parker's head mounted on a small dog...



Who wouldn't, really?


----------



## Phyrebrat (Oct 11, 2016)

Obviously no one here has seen the deplorable _Metal Shifters_...

The treachery of Doc Cottle being in such treacherous dross.






pH


----------



## Vince W (Oct 14, 2016)

I think I'm the only one that liked the Lost in Space film.


----------



## Ensign Shah (Oct 14, 2016)

*sheepishly puts hand up* I really enjoyed it too @Vince W


----------



## Vince W (Oct 14, 2016)

@Ensign Shah we should start a club. Or a support group. Or whatever...


----------



## Ensign Shah (Oct 14, 2016)

@Vince W the bad taste support group? We could meet monthly, I'll bring baked goods and I'll put on my best listening face...


----------



## J Riff (Oct 14, 2016)

I enjoyed that one too, and the original show featured the odoriferous Dr. Smith, who was hated by millions of kids.


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Oct 14, 2016)

There's safety in numbers, right? Because, cheesy as it was... I can't say it... Yeah, I liked it, too. Just, you know, let's not tell anyone, okay?

Aw, heck, can I join too?


----------



## Vince W (Oct 14, 2016)

I wouldn't call it bad taste @Ensign Shah, maybe the 'Films Of Dubious Distinction Appreciation Society'. You can still bring the baked goods and I'll bring tea.

Edit:

Great! More people on board. Maybe the meetings can be bi-weekly.


----------



## Ensign Shah (Oct 14, 2016)

I hereby declare 'FODDAS' up and running. See you all next week at my house. If we've got time, I've got new beauty products I have to test on people...


----------



## Steven Sorrels (Oct 15, 2016)

I liked it too! Especially the deliciously devious Dr. Smith. Gary Oldman is my spirit animal.


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Oct 15, 2016)

Steven Sorrels said:


> Gary Oldman is my spirit animal.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 16, 2016)

*Spaced Invaders* 1990  a spaceship full dumb  Aliens.  hearing  the 1938 Orson Wells war of the worlds  broadcast  decide  to come to the aid of there alien brethren, They land on earth on Halloween night so nobody notice that they're from outer space, except fro a bunch of trice or treating kids who befriends them .   This film off the wall goofy fun .


----------



## J-Sun (Oct 19, 2016)

I'll second *Plan 9 from Outer Space*. Forget the alien zombies and whatnot - I will never get over just the airplane scenes.

*Barbarella* and *One Million Years B.C.* are undeniably goofy and/or silly and/or stupid but have their irresistible points.

*Flash Gordon: Rocketship* (made from a 1936 serial) is about as much fun as it was legally possible to have in 1936.

I think you'd have to count *Buckaroo Banzai* and *Dark Star* as some kind of goofy and I love them.


----------



## Vince W (Oct 19, 2016)

J-Sun said:


> I think you'd have to count *Buckaroo Banzai* and *Dark Star* as some kind of goofy and I love them.



Good call.  I love both these films.


----------



## Old_Man_Steve2016 (Oct 24, 2016)

Godzilla vs Megalon. That sliding tail kick was the best.


----------



## Old_Man_Steve2016 (Oct 24, 2016)

I also found Rooster Teeth's *Laser Team *pretty funny. The fauxtage training segment was hilarious.


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Oct 27, 2016)

Tremors! The original was great fun.


----------



## Gnrevolution (Jan 6, 2017)

I always had a thing for Spacehunter: Adventures in the Forbidden Zone, it's cheesy as hell but it's got Molly Ringwald in it so that was all I really needed.

Also, The Beastmaster.


----------



## HanaBi (Jan 6, 2017)

J-Sun said:


> *Barbarella* and *One Million Years B.C.* are undeniably goofy and/or silly and/or stupid but have their irresistible points.
> .



These two in particular, but I would also add "*Airplane II*", set on the Space Shuttle, with a fine self-deprecating cameo by William Shatner


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 6, 2017)

Gnrevolution said:


> I always had a thing for Spacehunter: Adventures in the Forbidden Zone, it's cheesy as hell but it's got Molly Ringwald in it so that was all I really needed.
> 
> Also, The Beastmaster.



But both are so entertaining and the Later did inspire a tv show.


----------

